# Panel not flush



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MattM-NC said:


> Whoops.
> I didn’t bump out the panel during rough in because it has a feeder going directly to the meter base behind it and thought the little bit of being recessed would be easy enough to accomodate . But I wasnt informed that they were going to fur out the wall. So now it’s a bigger gap.
> I can put box extenders on my outlets but what can I do for this panel?
> 
> ...


Get them to frame it in like a door and put a wood panel door over it to make it less noticeable overall. This is actually a good thing for my idea...open wood door, then open panel door.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

What I have seen done is the guy went to a sheet metal shop and had them build a frame (Which goes around the inside edge of your cover) thick enough to trim out your panel cover. But @Kevin_Essiambre 's idea of a hinged wooden door covering the whole thing is a great idea.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I think it should be behind a picture of the Mona Lisa!


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

You can get plastic drywall trim to fix up the hole. Hidden hinges and a door are a great idea.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh, for future reference, a proud panel is easier to fix...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, put a door over it. This is one of those times where it ends up looking really nice and it looks like you planned it that way. 😊


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Whatever you end up putting there, you'll need to be able to remove the cover.........


----------



## Camproadninja (Oct 14, 2020)

99cents said:


> Yeah, put a door over it. This is one of those times where it ends up looking really nice and it looks like you planned it that way. 😊


Pretty sure that wouldn't pass inspection no? In Canada anyway. 12-3016 - boxes shouldn't be set in more than 6mm from the finished surface or do panels not count because they aren't classified as an outlet box, cabinet or fitting?


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Camproadninja said:


> Pretty sure that wouldn't pass inspection no? In Canada anyway. 12-3016 - boxes shouldn't be set in more than 6mm from the finished surface or do panels not count because they aren't classified as an outlet box, cabinet or fitting?


as long as the panel cover fits tight to the panel you're good. Same for a receptacle, you can have an alcove for stuff, just can't bury it.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Does not apply to panels. There are no live / exposed conductor in this situation.

Cheers
John


----------

